# Environnements de dveloppement > MATLAB > Livres >  cherche tutoriel ou livre pour dbutant niveau 0

## orelilie

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si vous connaissez des sites ou livres, en franais si possible, pour les dbutant en matlab. Je dois l'utiliser dans le cadre de mon travail et faire des scripts pour analyser des donnes, et je n'ai jamais fait de programmation. J'ai dj fait une recherche sur le net, et les tutos, mme pour dbutants, sont encore trop compliqus pour moi car il faut dj avoir une base pour comprendre, ce qui n'est pas mon cas  ::cry:: 

Merci d'avance!

----------


## Jean Dumoncel

Bonjour,

sur notre site, tu trouveras normment de ressources (faq, cours, bouquins relatifs  MATLAB), regarde dans ma signature pour les liens. 

Aprs il n'y a pas de livre miracle sorti rcemment, il faut se lancer, et pour toutes tes questions, les membres du forum seront l pour t'aider.

----------


## orelilie

merci!
j'ai dj commenc  lire les tutos du site, a commence pas la base donc a me va. Je pense que je fais un blocage parce que a me parait compliqu et insurmontable!  ::calim2::  mais en tant concentre, j'ai compris pas mal de choses.
 bientt sur le forum!

----------


## Mat32

Hello,

Personnellement j'ai commenc avec ce livre :

Matlab, Simulink, Stateflow: avec des exercices d'automatique rsolus
 Par Maurice Rivoire,Jean-Louis Ferrier

Il est peut tre un peu vieux mais je le trouve pas mal.
Tu peux en avoir un aperu sur google book.

----------


## Jerome Briot

Voir aussi les critiques de livres disponibles sur notre site

----------

